# Rescued Pigeon Sleeping in Water Bowl?



## FoundAClubPigeon (May 1, 2013)

*This is about a rescued pigeon, and I would deeply appreciate help*

Hello,

This is my first post, and I'm not too familiar with pigeons.

Yesterday on my way into my house I noticed a pigeon sitting next to my stairwell. I live in a residential area, and it was a particularly windy day, so it was doubly unusual to see a pigeon. It was clear it had been there for a while by the number of droppings. At first I didn't think much of it, but after realizing it wasn't running away from me, I began to watch it from my house.

After about an hour, it moved to a slightly more covered area by my stairwell. I did a little google searching and decided to bring it some water, and some bread (for a lack of anything better). It didn't respond to either. So after a prolonged amount of self debate, I decided to capture the pigeon in an attempt to take it out of the intense wind.

I noticed a green band on it's foot, and learned it is an AU club Pigeon. I've attempted through a few sites to put up the bird's band in hopes of finding the owner, but until then I intend to try and care for the bird until it seems willing enough to fly away on it's own (which I read could be about one to two days).

Now currently, the pigeon is in a large plastic container. I've attempted to give it food, and it hasn't eaten much. There's also a bowl filled with water. While occasionally I see it drink, it's only from within the bowl. In fact, it typically just stays in the water bowl. We originally thought it would get stuck and was unable to get out of the bowl, but every time we removed it from the bowl, it would climb back in.

Any information on what would be in best interest of the bird would be appreciated, however, my main question is this...

*It constantly sleeps standing/sitting (occasionally pooping) in it's water bowl. *I'm assuming it's sleeping because when I approach, or try and change the water/lift the bird/change something in the make-shift tub, it would startle and open it's eyes. Is this an indication of a problem? So far, as much as taking care of an animal I've never really taken care of before, this is the most unusual aspect...

Please help me if you can...

Furthermore, it seems as though it's constantly puffing out it's feathers into a ball like puff. I will take pictures if I can.

Lastly, I don't have any type of food to give the bird. I tried bread, which it didn't want... Then I tried making a mix of crushed plain cherrios and saltine crackers. It doesn't eat much, so I can only assume it's not part of his diet. I don't have much or any money really, but I'd like to help this bird. Any advice on this would help too...

Thank you

(I realize this is a long winded post... I apologize.)


----------



## FoundAClubPigeon (May 1, 2013)

*Pictures*

Pictures of Pigeon


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

He/she looks quite ill. A pigeon usually won't sleep standing in water. Also, he/she is fluffed up...a sign of injury or feeling poorly.

Thank you for helping and caring. Can you do these things ?:

1) Pick her up and wrap gently in a towel...and do a quick exam of the body, even under the wings. She will probably protest a bit, but Pigeons are generally going to accept being held securely.

Is there ANY sign of injury ? Blood, lesions, scrapes, bare patches where you can see the skin ? Anything which looks like it may be a hole from a bb gun ?

2) With your pal wrapped securely, head sticking out, gently pry the beak open with two fingers and look down his thorat. is there any sign of phlegm or white or yellowish dots or growths ?

3) Take the water away, a sick Pigeon should not be standing in water. Put him/her in a very warm and quiet roon...I am talking an ambient air temperature of around 75 degrees. If you cannot provide this warm a room, do you have an electric heat pad ? If so, put it under a layer of towel and put the Pigeon on top of that, and cover his box/enclosure 3/4 with another towel to keep the heat in.

4) Where are you located ? Perhaps a member is nearby.

Get back to us with that info. Depending on your answers to 1) and 2), you may need to go buy some frozen peas and begin handfeeding her if she is too ill to be interested in food. They usually eat safflower seed, millet seed, wheatberry seed, and dried lentils, too....perhaps she will recognize that more than what you have offered so far.

But no handfeeding quite yet, we need to figure out what's up.

You have done very well so far, thanks.


----------



## FoundAClubPigeon (May 1, 2013)

I looked earlier to see if there were any visible wounds. There is no blood or any sort, however, under his/her left wing, what I can only describe as the armpit, I noticed some bare patches of skin which was of a bright pink/red tone. This does not prevent mobility of the wing, and had I not looked, I wouldn't have been able to tell a difference caused by injury between the two. I will search again and attempt to take better pictures after/during what you advised.

My girlfriend and I have grown attached to who we now call "Quiggly" (since we cannot distinguish his/her gender).

Quiggly typically has small bouts of activity. Every so often (not enough to call regular) Quiggly would stand from the bowl, walk around a little, and then return to the bowl.

I live in South San Francisco, California. I attempted to do a search on the club, however, I wasn't able to turn up much information. Perhaps I was too concerned with the young bird at hand to search properly.

Quiggly's tag, which is green and on the left foot (I believe) reads:

2013 20131521
PINOY


----------



## FoundAClubPigeon (May 1, 2013)

More Pictures of Quiggly


----------



## FoundAClubPigeon (May 1, 2013)

Last Picture


----------



## FoundAClubPigeon (May 1, 2013)

Apparently I was incorrect. The mark is actually beneath his right wing (as illustrated). Furthermore, he has what seems to be a small growth beneath his left eye, and his beak looks somewhat askew... He doesn't have any type of phlegm or liquids in his throat...

I appreciate the help, and any more information would be nice. Unfortunately, I'm unable to provide a heating pad, though I've put down a towel for him to sit on. The room is typically quiet, and stays around 71 degrees.

I can't tell if he's eaten, but I've left the food. I've removed the water, though now I don't know when I am supposed to give him water... He's in lower spirits today, and has been avoiding opening his eyes much. We're going to see if we can schedule a vet appointment for him tomorrow.

Oddly enough, before he took to sitting in water, he did (if only briefly) liked sitting in his food. He's done it twice since he's been in my care.


----------



## thepigeonguy (Aug 23, 2012)

looks like he has a broken jaw because of a cat swiped him with its paw because the beaks are suppose to be closing straight not the top beak goes left and the other right 
plus he has some feathers taken off which usually means thats where he got hit


----------



## thepigeonguy (Aug 23, 2012)

you can use a syringe watch this video it will show you how to hand feed and give it water


----------



## thepigeonguy (Aug 23, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sy7qxy2bA-0


----------



## Miss-Sassypants (Sep 25, 2010)

Oh my goodness... poor little bird. He looks so ill and miserable. 

Thank you so much for helping this little guy. I worry about the scissor beaks - it must be painful and difficult for him to eat.

I hope someone in California - a pigeon biz rescuer - might come along to help with this. Is there a way to get his beak together again - a therapy of some sort?

In the meantime, please can you make sure he is warm and comfortable? A heating pad (that doesn't cost too much) wrapped in towel, placed in the box would be helpful.

Let us know what your attempts with Pigeonguy's suggestion turns out.


----------



## FoundAClubPigeon (May 1, 2013)

*Scared....*

Hello! The Girlfriend here.

Quiggly was just sleeping fine & then all of a sudden I hear a rustle in his Temporary home.

Now he.s twisting his head upside down(kind of Exorcist style) and lifting his tail feathers, rustling/flapping his wings!
Is this a sign he wants to fly? or something bad


----------



## FoundAClubPigeon (May 1, 2013)

:/

I think i.ve discovered the answer...
Thanks for your help everyone.

Quiggly would have loved all the caring.


----------



## Miss-Sassypants (Sep 25, 2010)

Is the bird ok? That sounds like PMV... but how is he now?


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

I am sorry to hear he passed. I think he/she was hit by a car or bicycle...that sort of injury location is usually the result of being struck while trying to get out of the way.

He might have had internal injury beyond what supportive care or meds would have been able to help.

Thank you for caring and in the very least you gave your friend a loving and peaceful place to pass, and he is not suffering any longer....

The world needs more folks like you.


----------



## FoundAClubPigeon (May 1, 2013)

Thank you all for your support and concern. I really appreciate your help and information... I wish there was more we could have done, but I'm glad I came here where I received such great support.

Thank you all again...


----------

